# هل يمكن انتاج الطاقة بالفقاعات الهوائيه ؟



## yo0b (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم. 

لا علم لدي بالطاقة المتجددة ولست خبيرا بها وموضوعي عبارة عن فكرة انتاج الطاقة بالفقاعات الهوائية طرحتها للمناقشة والمشاركة ارجو ان ينال اهتمامكم


لتوضيح الفكرة شاهد المرفق


----------



## yo0b (29 سبتمبر 2011)

وين ردود يا شباب


----------



## محمد.المصري (29 سبتمبر 2011)

yo0b قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> 
> لا علم لدي بالطاقة المتجددة ولست خبيرا بها وموضوعي عبارة عن فكرة انتاج الطاقة بالفقاعات الهوائية طرحتها للمناقشة والمشاركة ارجو ان ينال اهتمامكم
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير

التفكير جديد حتى لو كان خاطئ فلك كل التقدير

الفكرة كما تقول 








و كذلك الأسئلة التي تريد ان تستفسر عنها هي







هل الفكرة عملية

الإجابة لا

لأن 
1_ عملية ضغط الغاز في البداية تحتاج الى كهرباء
فما الفائدة من تحويلها 

2_ و جود العنفات داخل الماء 
يؤدي الى هدر مقدار كبير من الطاقة بسبب وجود لزوجة للماء

3_ بالنسبة للفقاعات تتجة الى اعلى هذا ليس فقط بل توجد كمية ماء تتجة الى اسفل 
مما يعيق دوران العنفات 


فالفكرة غير اقتصادية


----------



## yo0b (4 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكر ردك الجميل. 

ودائم عالقوة ان شاء الله


----------



## yo0b (4 أكتوبر 2011)

من باب المناقشة فقط !

آذا ما تم ضخ فقاعة واحدة فقط في الانبوب ومرت هذه الفقاعة على عدد غير محدد من العنفات ! فكل عنفة تتفاعل معها تولد طاقة وبذلك يكون مجموع الطاقات المتولدة اكثر كلما زاد عدد العنفات ! أليس في ذالك ان يعوض عن ما تم استهلاكه من طاقة في عملية ضخ الغاز ؟ 

*


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة جديدة وممتازة طبعاً يمكن انتاج الطاقة بالفقاعات الهوائية .
- فكرة تسحب الهواء بواسطة ضاغطة هواء وتدخله الى حوض ماء به مثل (الناعور) او مثل طاحونة الهواء وكمية نهاية الطاحونة مرتبط براس توليد او كير بوكس مثل مال الدراجة الهوائية لتسريع الحركة او تقليل حسب الطلب 
هي فكرة حلوة وممكن تتطور 
عاشت ايدك
وتحياتى للجميع
محمد طارق 4/10/2011


----------



## brand (5 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة ممتازة اخى الكريم خصوصا كلما زاد ارتفاع الخزان و ضغط الماء و ضخ الهواء بالضغط الجوى لن يحتاج الى شغل كبير كما يتصور الزميل محمود المصرى و يمكن تكوين الفقاعات من خلال صمام احادى الاتجاه و استخدام جزء من عزم دران العنفات لتشغيل الكومبريسور و هى فكرة مطبقة فى جميع التوربينات الغازية و المحركات التوربينية و فكرتك تتلخص فى استخدام الجاذبية بطريقة عكسية عن المستخدمة فى السدود الكهرومائية فانت استخدمت طاقة الوضع للماء لتشكل ضغط و استخدمت فرق كثافة الهواء عن الماء ليضغط الماء على الهواء و يدفعه لاعلى احييك على الفكرة الممتازة و لنا عودة ان شاء الله لمناقشة الحسابات و التعرف على تصميمك النهائى


----------



## brand (5 أكتوبر 2011)

انا حسبت النموذج بتاعك مع تعديل العنفات لتكون على محور راسى بكفاءة تحويل 20% و ارتفاع الخزان 10 م و قطره متر و حجم الفقاعة متر مكعب وجدت ان الشغل المبذول على كل العنفات مجتمعة = تقريبا 238 جول و بكفاءة التحويل المفروضة تولد 47.6 واط من كل فقاعة اذا افترضت وجود فقاعة كل ثانيتين بمعنى 1800 فقاعة فى الساعة تستطيع توليد 85.7 كيلو واط ساعة كمية ممتازة جدا اعتقد انه فكرة جيدة جدا تبدا منها خصوصا اذا اضفت تانك ملىء بالماء لتعويض الازاحة من اعلى الخزان و شكلت الفقاعة عن طريق عامود بفتحتين اسفل الخزان يفتح و يغلق بتردد خروج الفقاعات يسمح بدخول الهواء و خروج حجم مكافىء من الماء ربنا يوفقك و تنفذه ان شاء الله


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أخ براند
هل حسبت الطاقة اللازمة لإدخال الهواء من أسفل تحت ضغط الماء؟


----------



## brand (5 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ براند
> هل حسبت الطاقة اللازمة لإدخال الهواء من أسفل تحت ضغط الماء؟



لاحظ انى ذكرت تعديل على التصميم بعمل حجرة عزل فى اسفل الخزان تسمح بازاحة حجم الماء مناسب لحجم الهواء الداخل و تعويض الماء المزاح من خزان اخر اعلى التانك عبارة فكرتها ببساطة صمامين واحد دخول و اخر خروج للهواء يتم تشغيلهم بالتبادل فى الوضع الاول يفرغ الماء بفعل الجاذبية فقط و يملاء بالهواء ثم يغلق و فى الوضع الثانى يفتح الصمام الاخر فيفرغ الهواء اسفل التانك بفعل الطفو و يملاء ماء اعتقد ان طاقة تشغيل الصمامين بسيطة لان اتجاه حركتهم غير معارضة لاتجاه الضغوط الطاقة الاكبر هتكون طلمبة الرفع لملء تانك التعويض هحسبها ان شاء الله و اكتبها لكن لا اعتقد هتكون اعلى من الطاقة المولدة من النظام هيا مش فكرتى لكن اعتقد انها فكرة ناجحة و قابلة للتنفيذ ان شاء الله ببعض التعديلات


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

brand قال:


> فكرة ممتازة اخى الكريم خصوصا كلما زاد ارتفاع الخزان و ضغط الماء و ضخ الهواء بالضغط الجوى لن يحتاج الى شغل كبير كما يتصور الزميل محمود المصرى و يمكن تكوين الفقاعات من خلال صمام احادى الاتجاه و استخدام جزء من عزم دران العنفات لتشغيل الكومبريسور و هى فكرة مطبقة فى جميع التوربينات الغازية و المحركات التوربينية و فكرتك تتلخص فى استخدام الجاذبية بطريقة عكسية عن المستخدمة فى السدود الكهرومائية فانت استخدمت طاقة الوضع للماء لتشكل ضغط و استخدمت فرق كثافة الهواء عن الماء ليضغط الماء على الهواء و يدفعه لاعلى احييك على الفكرة الممتازة و لنا عودة ان شاء الله لمناقشة الحسابات و التعرف على تصميمك النهائى


 
سؤال غريب اخي هل الضغط الجوي يضغط ضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي

و كذلك لم اقل تحتاج الى شغل كبير
بل ان الطاقة المبذول لوضع الفقاعة في قاع العمود اكبر بكثير من الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة من العنفات حيث تتحول مقدار كبير الي طاقة حرارية




brand قال:


> انا حسبت النموذج بتاعك مع تعديل العنفات لتكون على محور راسى بكفاءة تحويل 20% و ارتفاع الخزان 10 م و قطره متر و حجم الفقاعة متر مكعب


 
اول مرة اسمع عن فقاعة 1 متر مكعب على جزء واحد

و لنحسب الجزء الذي لم يحسب و هو الشغل المبذول من الكومبريسور

و لنفترض فقاعة 1 متر مكعب ذات شكل كروي مكونة من هواء تحت درجة حرارة 25 سليزيوس موضوعة في الماء في عمود طوله 10 متر 

و منها فإن الضغط على صمامان دفع الغاز يساوي تقريبا 2 ضغط جوي 
و لكن فرق الضغط بين طرفين الكومبريسور هو 1 ضغط جوي


فإذا كانت مساحة مقطع الصمامان بالمتر مربع هي 2a 
فإن قوة الكومبريسور تساوي 100000 * 2a نيوتن

و اذا كانت حجم الفقاعة متر مكعب و كانت مساحة مقطع الصمامان بالمتر مربع هي 2a فإن مسافة الغاز المقطوعة x هي 2a/1 متر
2ax = 1

و من تعريف الشغل حاصل ضرب القوة في المسافة

فإن الطاقة المبذولة لوجود فقاعة واحدة
هي 100000 جول تساوي 100 كيلو جول لكل فقاعة

ملحوظة : اهملنا الطاقة المبذولة لضغط الغاز من ضغط 1 ضغط جوي الى 2 ضغط جوي
و هي تساوي 60 كيلو جول لكل فقاعة :34:


اذا تم ضخ فقاعة كل ثانيتان فان الطاقة المبذولة في الساعة هي 50 كيلو وات ساعة
و اذا تم حساب الطاقة الازمة للضغط فان الطاقة المبذولة في الساعة هي 80 كيلو وات ساعة


و لتنفرض صحة ما تقول و نبين الخطأ فيما تقول




brand قال:


> انا حسبت النموذج بتاعك مع تعديل العنفات لتكون على محور راسى بكفاءة تحويل 20% و ارتفاع الخزان 10 م و قطره متر و حجم الفقاعة متر مكعب وجدت ان الشغل المبذول على كل العنفات مجتمعة = تقريبا 238 جول و بكفاءة التحويل المفروضة تولد 47.6 واط من كل فقاعة اذا افترضت وجود فقاعة كل ثانيتين بمعنى 1800 فقاعة فى الساعة تستطيع توليد 85.7 كيلو واط ساعة كمية ممتازة جدا اعتقد انه فكرة جيدة جدا تبدا منها خصوصا اذا اضفت تانك ملىء بالماء لتعويض الازاحة من اعلى الخزان و شكلت الفقاعة عن طريق عامود بفتحتين اسفل الخزان يفتح و يغلق بتردد خروج الفقاعات يسمح بدخول الهواء و خروج حجم مكافىء من الماء ربنا يوفقك و تنفذه ان شاء الله


 
اذا كان الشغل المبذول على كل العنفات مجتمعة = تقريبا 238 جول و بكفاءة التحويل المفروضة تولد 47.6 جول و اذا افترضت وجود فقاعة كل ثانيتين 
فإن الطاقة الناتجة في الساعة هي 23.8 وات ساعة و ليست 85.7 كيلو واط ساعة

لاحظ ان 1 وات ساعة يساوي 3600 جول

و كذالك الوات ليس وحدة طاقة


و كان من البداية يكفي قول انها غير اقتصادية

نحسب النسبية بين الداخل و الخارج
و هي 0.003 انتاج نسبة صغيرة جدا من الطاقة الداخلة


----------



## brand (5 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> سؤال غريب اخي هل الضغط الجوي يضغط ضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي
> 
> و كذلك لم اقل تحتاج الى شغل كبير
> بل ان الطاقة المبذول لوضع الفقاعة في قاع العمود اكبر بكثير من الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة من العنفات حيث تتحول مقدار كبير الي طاقة حرارية
> ...


----------



## محمد.المصري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

brand قال:


> راجع مشاركتك الاولى اخى الكريم ستجد انك ذكرت ذلك و ها انت تعيد ذكره و انا متفق معاك على فكرة انه اذا حاولنا ضغط الهواء من الخارج بواسطة كمبريسور سنحتاج لطاقة كبيرة حتى نتغلب على ضغط الماء و فى تلك الحالة يكون الموضوع فعلا غير اقتصادى كما انه لن يمكن ضخ الهواء بالضغط الجوى سنحتاج الى زيادة ضغطه ليتغلب على ضغط الماء و يفتح الصمام و لكن ليس ذلك هو التصميم الذى اقصده
> انا رسمت كروكى للفكرة بعد التعديل لكن مش قادر ارفعها مش عارف خطا فى مركز التحميل ام هناك طريقة لا اعرفها اذا ارشدتنى للطريقة ارفعها لنتناقش على اساسها
> التصميم ببساطة لا وجود لكمبريسور هناك غرفة عزل فى اسفل التانك بها صمامين اتجاه فتحهم لاسفل مع الجاذبية و مغلقين بتاثير قوة معاكسة من ياى الصمام الاعلى (اتجاه التانك ) واقع تحت تاثير وزن الماء فى الخزان بالكامل و بالتالى يمكن ضبطه ليفتح تحت تاثير قوة بسيطة و عند امتلاؤه بالماء يتعادل الضغط على طرفيه فيمكن اغلاقه مرة اخرى و لن يواجه الوزن الذى ذكرته فى باقى ردك بالمثل الصمام الثانى مغلق تحت تاثير الهواء الموجود فى غرفة العزل و عند امتلاء الغرفة بالماء فلن يحتاج لطاقة كبيرة ليفتح لوقوعه تحت تاثير وزن الماء داخل الغرفة
> بالنسبة للحسابات قمت باعادة حسابها بدقة و اليك الحسابات
> ...


 
طريقة رفع صورة اذا لم تستطيع رفعها ممكن تكون ذات حجم كبير

لذالك حولها الى صيغت jpg
و اعد رفعها مرة اخرى

و سوف اوضح بعض الأخطاء البسيطة في حساباتك

اولا : كثافة الماء 1000kg/m3 و هي التي تحسبها
و لكن تساوي واحد جرام لكل سنتي متر مكعب 1g/cm3 

ثانيا : وحدة القوة هي النيوتن و تساوي كيلو جرام . متر لكل ثانية تربيع

ثالثا : الشغل يساوي القدرة * الزمن
و لكذلك يحدث التساوي
جول = نيوتن متر = وات ثانية = كجم . متر مربع لكل ثانية تربيع


و سوف اعلق مرة اخرى بعد وضع الصورة انشاء الله


----------



## brand (6 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> طريقة رفع صورة اذا لم تستطيع رفعها ممكن تكون ذات حجم كبير
> 
> لذالك حولها الى صيغت jpg
> و اعد رفعها مرة اخرى
> ...



لا استطيع رفع الصورة بسبب حجمها الكبير و لكن منتظرك للتعليق ان شاء الله و منتظر صاحب الموضوع يدافع عن فكرته


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

brand قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح لكن لو حضرتك تاخد بالك ان الناتج بالكيلو جرام الى هوا وزن الماء و الكثافة و الحجم الوحدة لان الوحدة هنا متر و كجم فحتى اذا وضعت كثافة الماء بالسنتم ستكون نفس الناتج كالاتى ( 9.8 *1kg/m3)\m3=نفس القيمة




توضيح اكثر تفصيل

كثافة الماء 1000kg/m3 تساوي الف كيلوجرام لكل متر مكعب و هي التي تحسبها
و لكن تساوي 1g/cm3 تساوي واحد جرام لكل سنتي متر مكعب

كيفية حساب وزن متر مكعب من الماء ( بطريقة بسيطة )
الوزن = الكتلة * عجلة الجاذبية
كتلة متر مكعب من الماء تساوي 1 طن (1000 كيلو جرام)
حيث المتر مكعب به 1000 لتر و كتلة لتر ماء تساوي 1 كيلوجرام

و منها وزن متر مكعب من الماء تساوي 1000 * 10 نيوتن = 100 كيلو نيوتن
حيث اعتبرنا عجلة الجاذبية تساوي تقريبا 10 متر لكل ثانية تربيع

كيفية حساب وزن متر مكعب من الماء ( بطريقة علمية )
 
 الكتلة = الكثافة * الحجم 
, الوزن = الكتلة * عجلة الجاذبية
اذن الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم * عجلة الجاذبية

في الوحدات العالمية si (كيلو جرام و متر و ثانية)
 الكثافة بالكيلوجرام/متر مكعب و عجلة الجاذبية بالمتر / ثانية تربيع و الحجم بالتر مكعب
 فإن الوزن بالنيوتن


الحجم = 1 متر مكعب
الكثافة = 1000 كيلوجرام/متر مكعب 
عجلة الجاذبية = 10 متر / ثانية تربيع 

يكون الوزن 10 كيلو نيوتن



في الوحدات البريطانية GCS ( جرام و سنتيمتر و ثانية)
 الكثافة بالجرام/سنتيمتر مكعب و عجلة الجاذبية بالسنتيمتر / ثانية تربيع و الحجم بالسنتيمتر مكعب
 فإن الوزن بالداين 

الحجم = 1000000 سنتيمتر مكعب
الكثافة = 1 جرام / سنتيمتر مكعب 
عجلة الجاذبية = 1000 سنتيمتر / ثانية تربيع 

يكون الوزن 1 جيجا داين 

 



brand قال:


> حضرتك قانون ارشميدس ينص على ان قوة الطفو = وزن الماء المزاح فهل القانون خاطىء او غير موزون الاجابة لا لان القوة تساوى الوزن المزاح كمقدار و ليس ككقيمة بمعنى انه عامل يضرب بعد ذلك بوحدته فى المسافة التى تحركها ويقسم على الزمن الذى استغرقه للحركة و هو بالضبط ما استخدمته فى الحسابات اخذت العامل و ضربته فى مسافته عن كل عنفة ثم قسمت الناتج على الزمن



 
اذا اهملنا وزن الهواء بالنسبة لوزن الماء

فأن القوة المؤثرة لأعلى هي 10 كيلو نيوتن

و إذا كان ارتفاع الخزان 10 متر
فإن الشغل يساوي 10* 10000 جول

لاحظ اعتبرنا حجم الفقاعة ثابت و هو ثابت حقيقا
لأن حجم الفقاعة في اسفل الخزان نصف حجم الفقاعة اعلى الخزان 

اذا تم ضخ فقاعة كل ثانيتان فان القدرة تساوي الشغل / الزمن تساوي 50 كيلو وات

لاحظ ضخ فقاعة كل ثانيتان هو مقدار صغير جدا 






 



brand قال:


> اخى العزيز اعذر بعض اخطائى الكتابية نتيجة سرعة الكتابة لكنى مهندس كهرباء قوى و فى مجالى نعبر عن القدرة بالواط ساعة او عموما بوحدة القدرة فى الزمن من هنا اتى الخطا لكنه ليس خطا فى النتيجة فالنتيجة سليمة القدرة اللحظية =الشغل مقسوم على الزمن =98 واط اما القدرة الساعية = 70 كيو واط ساعة بمعنى 70 كيلو واط فى كل ساعة و هو عدد الوحدات المتولدة فى الساعة


 
نعبر عن الطاقة بوحدة الوات ساعة و المستخدمة في جميع الدول


و اخيرا ارجو توضيح فكرتك لاني لم اعرفها حتى الأن
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yo0b (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عجزت عن المشاركة والرد بعد مشاهدتي للعمليات الحسابية فانا لا افهم في الحسابات ومشاركتي كانت فكرة اردت طرحها للمناقشة .
ولكني لا زالت موجود واراقب مشاركتكم باهتمام بالغ فالشكر موصول لكل من شارك ودعم الفكرة كفكرة قابله للتطبيق .

ارى ان هنالك اتفاق في الاراء بشان الطاقة المبذولة في لادخال الغاز في الانبوب ولم افهم المعادلة الحسابية وهل كمية الماء يؤثر في حجم الطاقة المبذولة في ادخال الغاز ؟

brand
سوال : ولا افهم سبب السماح لكمية من الماء بالخروج من الانبوب . لماذا لا اترك الماء في الانبوب من دون اخراجه وانا متفق معك على جعل صمام الهواء احادي الجانب مع اضافات اخرى سوف اناقشها معكم فيما بعد


----------



## brand (8 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد المصرى 
شكرا على التوضيح و خجول الحقيقة انى غلط فى حاجة بسيطة زى دى
لكن مش متفق معايا ان القيم الى طلعتها انت اكبر من حساباتى يعنى الموضوع اصبح اقتصادى بشكل اكبر ولا ايه و خلينى اتفق معاك انه الحساب بالطريقة دى حساب الخارج فقط بدون حساب الطاقة لاى شغل مبذول زى المضخة او الصمام
yo0b
فى حالة التصميم المبداى للفكرة ضخ الهواء عن طريق كمبريسور من اسفل التانك غير موضوعى لانك هتحتاج كمبريسور بطاقةعالية للتغلب على ضغط الماء اسفل التانك و منه يكون التصميم غير فعال و للتغلب على المشكلة تحايلنا بعض الشىء بان استخدمنا ضغط الماء نفسه لعمل الازاحة للهواء و ادخال الفقاعة اسفل التانك لكن فى المقابل لابد ان يشغل الماء مكان الهواء لذا يجب تعويضه باستمرارلكن من اعلى التانك يعنى اعتبرها دورة كاملة الماء يخرج من غرفة العزل يتم سحبه بواسطة مضخة مناسبة لاعلى التانك مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

brand قال:


> فى حالة التصميم المبداى للفكرة ضخ الهواء عن طريق كمبريسور من اسفل التانك غير موضوعى لانك هتحتاج كمبريسور بطاقةعالية للتغلب على ضغط الماء اسفل التانك و منه يكون التصميم غير فعال و للتغلب على المشكلة تحايلنا بعض الشىء بان استخدمنا ضغط الماء نفسه لعمل الازاحة للهواء و ادخال الفقاعة اسفل التانك لكن فى المقابل لابد ان يشغل الماء مكان الهواء لذا يجب تعويضه باستمرار لكن من اعلى التانك يعنى اعتبرها دورة كاملة الماء يخرج من غرفة العزل يتم سحبه بواسطة مضخة مناسبة لاعلى التانك مرة اخرى


 
كده العملية غير اقتصادية


اولا حساب الطاقة الناتجة

اذا كانت قدرة العنفات
50 * 0.2 كيلو وات = 10 كيلو وات 
حيث كفائة التحويل 20%

و هي من المعادلات



محمد.المصري قال:


> كيفية حساب وزن متر مكعب من الماء ( بطريقة علمية )
> 
> الكتلة = الكثافة * الحجم
> , الوزن = الكتلة * عجلة الجاذبية
> ...


 

ثانيا حساب الطاقة المستخدمة

و لكن هل هناك فرق في الطاقة المستخدمة 
اذا استخدمنا الكومبريسور او استخدمنا طلمبة

حيث الطلمبة ترفع الماء الى اعلى الخزان بضغط 2 بار
و الكومبريسور يضخ الهواء اسفل الخزان بضغط 2 بار



محمد.المصري قال:


> و لنحسب الجزء الذي لم يحسب و هو الشغل المبذول من الكومبريسور
> 
> و لنفترض فقاعة 1 متر مكعب ذات شكل كروي مكونة من هواء تحت درجة حرارة 25 سليزيوس موضوعة في الماء في عمود طوله 10 متر
> 
> ...


 
اما اذا كانت طلمبة فإن المعادلات لا تتغير
و لنكتبها بإيجاز

اذا كان ارتفاع الخزان 10 متر فإن الضغط على الطلمبة يساوي
pa + h p g
حيث h ارتفاع الخزان و p كثافة السائل
و تساوي تقريبا 2 بار
فيكون الشغل الذي يبذله الطلمبة عند ثبات الضغط يساوي
w = P * v
حيث v كمية الماء المتدفقة (حجم الماء المنقول) و P فرق الضغط بين طرفي الطلمبة 

فيكون الشغل المبذول يساوي 100000*1 جول يساوي 100 كيلو جول
و حيث يرفع 1 متر مكعب من الماء في ثانيتان
تكون القدره المبذولة تساوي 50 كيلو وات
و اذا كانت كفائة التحويل 20% للطلمبة فإن
القدرة الكلية المطلوبة هي 50/0.2 كيلو وات تساوي 250 كيلو وات 


المقارنة بين الداخل و الخارج

نلاحظ داخل النظام 250 كيلو وات
و خارج من النظام 10 كيلو وات

النسبة بين الخارج و الداخل 0.25

و هو يحقق نص القانون الثاني للثرمودينمك 
الذي لو كنا استخدمناه من البداية لكان اوفر


لاحظ انه توجد فواقد اخرى و هي الأهم




محمد.المصري قال:


> هل الفكرة عملية
> 
> الإجابة لا
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي brand و شكرا ايضا لصاحب الموضوع الأخ yo0b


----------



## brand (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اعتذار يا جماعة اتناقشت مع صديق لى ميكانيكا باور و وضح لى عدم امكانية تنفيذ الفكرة بسبب حدوث cavitation
او تسوس بسبب الفقاعات لانها مشكلة بتواجهها كل التوربينات الهيدرومائية و بيحاولوا تقليلها بغض النظر عن الباور الناتج اقتصادى او غير اقتصادى فلا يمكن استخدام الطريقة بشكل عملى
محمد المصرى امتعنى النقاش معك و استفدت منك كثيرا تحياتى


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

brand قال:


> اعتذار يا جماعة اتناقشت مع صديق لى ميكانيكا باور و وضح لى عدم امكانية تنفيذ الفكرة بسبب حدوث cavitation
> او تسوس بسبب الفقاعات لانها مشكلة بتواجهها كل التوربينات الهيدرومائية و بيحاولوا تقليلها بغض النظر عن الباور الناتج اقتصادى او غير اقتصادى فلا يمكن استخدام الطريقة بشكل عملى
> محمد المصرى امتعنى النقاش معك و استفدت منك كثيرا تحياتى


 

جزاك الله كل خير 
و ننتظر منك و من صاحب الموضوع افكار جديدة تكون اقتصادية او تكون تحت الدراسة سواء اقتصادية ام لا


----------



## yo0b (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم 
سوف لان اتردد في طرح المزيد من الافكار للمناقشة حتى نستفيد منكم


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

yo0b قال:


> شكرا لكم
> سوف لان اتردد في طرح المزيد من الافكار للمناقشة حتى نستفيد منكم


 
هذا هو دور الملتقى فلا تتردد في طرح السؤال و الأفكار 

و شكرا لك على طرح الموضوع


----------



## yo0b (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعد بحث مطول على النت*

بعد بحث مطول وجدت ان فكرة انتاج الطاقة بالفقاعات الهوائية هي فكرة قديمة وجرى عليه التجارب ولا زالت قيد التطوير

فإذا سمحت لي إدارة الموقع اضافة موضوع منقول او رابط الموضوع من احدي المنتديات العربية العلمية فإنني سوف أضيفه لكم


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 أكتوبر 2011)

yo0b قال:


> بعد بحث مطول وجدت ان فكرة انتاج الطاقة بالفقاعات الهوائية هي فكرة قديمة وجرى عليه التجارب ولا زالت قيد التطوير
> 
> فإذا سمحت لي إدارة الموقع اضافة موضوع منقول او رابط الموضوع من احدي المنتديات العربية العلمية فإنني سوف أضيفه لكم



يمكنك أخي اضافة أي رابط لأي موقع طالما لم يكن لغرض الإعلان و بالأخص إذا لم يكن في التوقيع

فهذا الملتقى ليس كغيره بل عندنا قسم لصيد المواقع الهندسية

فلذا يكون أفضل أن تنقل الموضوع منقول و تضع الرابط في أسفل الموضوع


----------

